# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat is de meest ongezonde voeding?

## FRANCOIS580

*Het eten van de juiste voeding is van groot belang voor zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid. Maar ook je lichaamsconditie hangt in belangrijke af van wat je eet. Maar wat verstaat men onder een gezonde voeding? Het antwoord op deze vraag maakt ons meteen duidelijk wat ongezond voeding is. Maar wat is dan de meest ongezonde voeding die we dus voortaan best van ons menu kunnen schrappen?*

Gezonde voeding zorgt voor onmisbare energie en gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen en mineralen
Ongezonde voeding is de belangrijkste oorzaak van overgewicht en en andere ernstige aandoeningen waaronder levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten en de meeste soorten kanker. Een gezonde voeding houdt je fit en gezond en levert je de onmisbare energie om dagelijks te functioneren zoals het hoort. Gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding is een bron vitaminen, mineralen, koolhydraten, eiwitten en gezonde vetten. De kwaliteit van je voeding bepaald dus in grote mate zijn gezondheid.


Niet alleen wat je eet maar even goed hoeveel je eet bepaald je gezondheid. Beide factoren hangen van verschillende factoren af, in de eerste plaats van je energiebehoefte. Om te weten wat voor je lichaam gezond is, is het belangrijk te weten hoe groot je energiebehoefte is omdat je lichaam in rust zou kunnen overleven. In medische kringen noemt men dit de basis van je stofwisseling. Voor mannen ligt deze op ongeveer één kilocalorie, bij vrouwen iets minder, namelijk 0,9 kcalorie, telkens per kilo aan lichaamsgewicht per uur.

Wil je blijvend en gezond afvallen, eet dan nooit minder dan je basale stofwisseling. Doe je dat toch, dan zal je zelfs geen grammetje verliezen.

De energie die je dagelijks nodig hebt hangt uiteraard ook af van je dagelijkse inspanningen en het werk dat je verricht. Ongebruikte energie wordt immers omgezet in vet dat in je organen en je spierweefsel wordt opgeslagen.


*Dit is de meest ongezonde voeding die je best van je dagelijks menu schrapt:.../...*

Lees verder

----------

